# is this an aquarium deal?



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

90 gallon tank + metal stand mint condition
eheim 2217
lights
heater 
sand

for 225. is this a deal?


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Let me know where it is and I'll let you know if it's a deal


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

ill take that as a good deal =)
eheim is worth 100
tank stand worth another 100
sand is just a bonus.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah thats quite a steal.
A brand new 2217 is almost worth 200 alone from your everyday lfs


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, the lights will almost certainly need to be replaced...but still probably a deal...


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah carmenh, the lights would need to be replaced on that one. still...I much prefer it over my 30 gallon filled with juvie african cichlids


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Then hopefully you go for it!


----------

